# 90s B20 Kubota 3 point issue



## Alek (Nov 24, 2017)

Hello. I posted a thread 3 weeks ago regarding my 3 point was starting to shutter and quit working. Had some great advice and even a PDF sent to me with advice on the suction side since it is getting air. Replaced the all the O-rings, filters, transmission oil and rubber hoses and still have to bleed it by the 3 point to get it to work. The bucket seems to be fine. The hydro works fine in all gears thinking its not the pump. Called a Kubota dealer and he said I was on the right track. The tractor has 348 hours on it so I am at a lost and will be needing it shortly. Oh, did notice the last time I bleed it, the new oil did look a bit foamy. Any advice to a newbie work be greatly appreciated Alek


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Alek,

I found the following posts on the internet that may help:

"The bush hog control {Control Valve -- that's right, that's what it's called} has an adjustable rod on it called the "Rod, Feed Back" and it's job is to relieve the hydraulic pressure once the lift has reached maximum setting {which is adjustable} and IF it is out of adjustment, nothing will work!
I disconnected "Rod, Feed Back} and worked the lever by hand while leaving the control lever in the "up" position and guess what -- loader, bush hog, hydrostat -- EVERYTHING WORKED CORRECTLY!
It is a fairly sensitive adjustment and if not set correctly, all hydraulic fluid will "by-pass" and not create enough pressure to accomplish jack squat.
I was then able to adjust the bush hog to my preferred settings, grease all fittings, replace the grill and hood, check tire pressures and put the tractor to work."
_________________________________________________________________

"As I was putting the top back on the trans for the last time - I decided to inspect the vent tube one more time. I had "cleaned" it out with a small wire - but not removed it. I found that it is threaded - not pressed in. Guess what - clogged up all the way with mud from a small wasp (or dirt dauber). Cleaned all that %@#* out - and guess what. Lift works great."


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Alek,

See attached parts diagrams. Does your tractor happen to have two hydraulic pumps? 1) An engine mounted pump attached to the front pulley (dedicated to the loader). 2) Second hydraulic pump...mounted to the rear of the engine.


----------



## Alek (Nov 24, 2017)

hey sixbales,

I have been back working on it. I tried that with the Rod feedback line and the breather tube. No luck. Not quite sure when you mentioned you were putting the top back on the trans. I took the seat assembly off to see if I was missing anything and all looks good and tight. Seems now I can't even prime it to get the 3 point to lift. Did notice that the new trans/hydraulic fluid looks foamy. I would assume that to be air from somewhere getting in there. It does have 2 pumps. One in the front of the tractor/engine running the loader and one on the engine, behind the fuel filter running the 3 point and hydro. The one on the engine is the one I seem to have cavitating the most but trans still works. Not sure what else to check. Thank you for all your advice and the PDF's. Will keep plugging along and get back on.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Alek,
If the loader works fine, then you know the front engine pump is working OK. So, this narrows it down to the rear engine-mounted pump. Let's look for a suction line leak between the rear pump and the filter.

In looking at the parts diagram, I see 3 possible suction leak sources between the pump and filter. 1) there is a suction hose splice between the filter and the pump that may be leaking?? 2) Also, I see a tube coming out of this suction line....where does it go (possible leak source)? 3) Did you replace the suction connection O-rings on this pump?


----------



## Alek (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi Harvey, Thank you for this. I replaced all the suction side O-rings and 1 hose. I replaced the oil and filters but in order to get it to work, I have to prime it at the 3 point. The oil looks pretty foamy leading me to think that it is getting air or the trans/tractor oil is the wrong thing. I went as far as double clamping all the hose splices. May drain it again and use an oil from the company, along with the 2 filters. Pretty much at a loss. Will keep plugging along. Thank you for the PDF as that always helps.
Alek


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

It may be the rear pump not holding suction when the tractor is idle?? You might consider installing a rebuild/reseal kit in it.


----------



## Alek (Nov 24, 2017)

It's starting to look like I may be heading that direction. Will check for more air leaks, drain and refill with a different fluid and change filters again. If that doesn't do it then will rebuild pump. Thank you for your advice and I will let you know.


----------

